# TYR Brokos belts Low profile and Brokos belt HGF system



## Kettenhund (Jan 24, 2016)

I’m a big fan of TYR products.  Besides the two Brokos belts and assorted pouches, I also own their Aussie plate carrier tricked out with all sorts of “high speed” TRY add-ons and their “Sling Ding”,  That they made for Pat McNamara.  OK, why two different Brokos belts??  Well, I use each for a specific purpose.  Initially I owned a TYR low profile belt and foolishly sold it a year or so ago.  I recently re-acquired a slightly used one and jumped on the opportunity to add it back into my kit.

OK, the Tyr BKB-LBHGF037 is a belt system.  The belt comes with a padded section that attaches to the belt via a 1.5 inch wide strip of hook and loop.  With the padded portion attached, the belt functions like a normal Brokos.  With the padding removed the belt will attach to the included low profile matching 1.75 inch wide hook and loop underbelt for a no slip no nonsense attachment to your waist.

The HGF belt is 4 inches tall and is constructed with TYR’s PV material, featuring multiple sections of PALS webbing.  The extra-large has 10 PALS sections.  I primarily use this belt without the padded section and use the underbelt to provide secure lock up to my trousers.  With the HGF brokos I use the TYR DBB-002 base belt.  This belt is 1.75 wide & equipped with a 2 inch Cobra buckle for a secure lock up and quick disconnect, if needed.




 
[URL='https://shadowspear.com/vb/attachments/1hgfmesh-png.14835/?temp_hash=bbcc6c093b4a559fa5789a0f963797b2']
	




[/URL]






First the positives; The belt is super confortable.  I’ve worn it a half dozen times for 8+ hours and honestly, I forgot I was wearing it.  It securely attaches to the underbelt with no slippage.  In this configuration, you don’t need suspenders.  Without the padding you have a very slick profile.  This works best with the soft armor vest I use for our departmental range qualifications.  It’s light weight and after wearing it for nearly 50 hours, it shows no wear whatsoever.

The Cons, It’s a nice belt but, the HGF is not at all rigid.  While that undoubtedly adds to its comfort, it could stand to be a little stiffer.  The TYR DBB-002 base belt is also not at all rigid by any means.  I feel the belt should be a solid 2 inches in order to stiffen the HGF a bit more.  If I were to change anything, I’d opt for a wider and stiffer belt to use with this rig, like the TYR TBB-008.  I think that would be a huge improvement.  It would add a bit of stiffness while retaining comfort.  The HGF rig as pictured is Tyr BKB-LBHGF037 Brokos, TYR DBB-002 base belt, with a Tyr IFAK & Dump Pouch, a Down Range Gear tactical holster platform for my Safariland drop leg holster.  That is a real slick piece of gear and a HSG double taco pistol mag pouch.

TYR Low Profile Brokos belt (Tyr LP-BKBLB-CR) & Tyr base belt (Tyr TBB-008).

Recently I was able to snag this lightly used rig to replace the one I foolishly sold about a year ago.  I’m in the process of kitting it out like my former low profile belt.  This belt is 4 inches wide but tapers gradually down to 3 inches at the ends.  This belt is equipped with the standard foam insert but can be upgraded to either 2 or 3A soft armor.  It is also constructed of TYR’s PV material and the XL also has 10 sections of PALS webbing (like the HGF).  This Brokos has attachment points for either suspenders or to attach to a plate carrier.





 Right now I have my removable IFAK and another Down Range Gear tactical holster platform.  I plan to add a couple ITW Fast Mag  pouches and probably a double HSG taco mag pouch as well as a smaller dump pouch.  The base belt is a Tyr base belt (Tyr TBB-008).  Thi belt is constructed of two inch wide nylon webbing with a 60 mil thick poly insert for stiffness and also features a Cobra Buckle.  This Brokos belt is the rig I’ll be using for 3 gun matches as well as with my plate carrier.

Positives; Quality construction, armor compatible, rigid platform for secure mounting of gear, suspender mounting points.

Cons; Well, I’m certainly not going to bitch about its stiffness!!  It’s a bit heavier than the HGF and it’s a bit hotter to wear in the summer months because of the padding.

Which do I like better?  I can’t decide, that’s why I have them both.  While they are made out of the same materials, they are quite different.  The HGF has a different shape as compared to the Low Profile.  It has no taper.  I find its design is very similar to the Hard Point Battle Belt.  I contacted Hard Point 6 months ago and was told by office staff that they had been purchased by another company.  I have a hunch that Tyr purchased Hard Point and shortly afterward released their HGF Brokos system.  In my opinion you really can’t go wrong with either. 




HGF on top  TYR Low Profile bottom.




Low Profile left side  HGF right side.


----------

